# Sterben unterm Eis



## karsten. (31. Jan. 2010)

Hallo

in vielen Beiträgen tauchen jetzt wieder solche oder ähnliche Fragen auf 
dass dieser Winter kleinen Teichen mit Besatz besonders zusetzt ist doch klar
und es war bestimmt nicht der letzte Winter mit einer langem Frostperiode .

ich hab mal ein paar Beiträge hier zusammengeführt

letztendlich läuft es immer auf das Gleiche hinaus

geschwächte Tiere (ausgekühlte zu kleines Wasservolumen)
Sauerstoffmangel
CO2 Vergiftung

Eisdecke(*l*) die den Gasautausch verhindern 
Faulgase die sich im Wasser lösen und die Fische

 und 

später möglicherweise __ Frösche vergiften.

Offenbar nutzen die durch oben genannte Probleme geschwächten Fische auch jede weitere sich bietende Gelegeheit jetzt zu sterben....:shock

Alle Jahre wieder:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/25555
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/20168/?q=eisdecke/page-4
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15597/?q=froschsterben
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15280


mfG

ps. jetzt noch was zur Erbauung


----------



## Silberorfe (15. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Sterben unterm Eis*

Hallo Karsten,
ich hatte an anderer Stelle in diesem Forum über ein Massensterben an meinem Teich berichtet. Die Ursache dürfte (leider) wohl klar sein, ich habe sicherlichh daraus gelernt und werden den nächsten Winter anders angehen.
Nachdem ich Eure zahlreichen Kommentare erstmal verdaut habe, konnte ich am vorigen Wochenende (6./7.Februar), als das Eis doch stark zurückgegangen war, noch einige wenige Fische entdecken, die das Desaster überlebt haben. Ich habe die Gelegenheit genutzt, um den Saugkorb der Pumpe in die obere Wasserschicht zu holen und an einem Styroporklotz festzumachen. Das ist natürlich nur ein Provisorium, sieht etwas eigenwillig aus. Aber seitdem läuft die Pumpe wieder und nach dem Mitte der Woche wieder stärker werdenden Frost hab ich eine schöne eisfreie Stelle. Die Vögel aus der Nachbarschaft treffen sich nun regelmäßig dort zum Trinkgelage, hat auch was Schönes. siehe Fotos.
Ich habe zu diesem Thema (Mulm / Faulgase) mal intensiv gegoogelt und habe alles Mögliche dazu gefunden.
Frage an die Fachleute: Was haltet Ihr von "Söll TeichschlammEntferner" oder ähnlichen Produkten, das soll ja angeblich den Bakterien helfen, auch Altschlamm in tieferen Lagen und Ablagerungen zwischen den Kieseln zu zersetzen. Hat jemand Erfahrung damit?

Helmut


----------

